# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  الزعيم (0)  Vs  الأمل عطبرة (2) تغطية مباشرة

## عم نصرالدين

*بسم الله نبدأ

مباراة الزعيم ( ) ضد الأمل عطبرة ( )

المنافسة بطولة سوداني ون للدوري الممتاز

الأسبوع الثامن عشر

المكان : استاد عطبرة
التاريخ :28/8/2010م
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*منتصرين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

منتصرين ان شاء الله



أأأأأأأأمين يارب
*

----------


## غندور

*
المريخ

كروجر 
 


الامل 

استاد عطبرة
 
المدرجات
(الصور منقولة من الاخ شيبا)
*

----------


## غندور

*بالتوفيق أن شاء الله..
مبروك النيو لوك نصر الدين 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

بالتوفيق أن شاء الله..
مبروك النيو لوك نصر الدين 



مشكور الحبيب غندور علي الصور

تخريمة 
يباركوا ليك الحج وانتصارات الزعيم
*

----------


## قنوان

*الله يستر
قلتوا لي بوست المباراه الفتحو منو؟؟
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*منتصرين باذن الله
والله يكفينا شر عوارض مباريات مريخ/امل

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*بالتوفيق للمريخ..نتمنى ان لاتحدث اى تفلتات امنيه كالعاده
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*كروجر اكتر زول بكون هارش متعود علي فليق الامل بالحجار
                        	*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*بالتوفيق للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*رئيس نادى الامل يمنع التلفزيون من نقل المباراة حتى ولو حضر السيد بلاتر والسبب عدم استلام نادى الامل مبلغ تلفزة مباراته الاخيرة فى بطولة الكنفدرالية الافريقية وطبعا اليومين دول مافى اتحاد عام عشان يحسم مشكلة التلفزة ولازم ترضية الاتحادات المحلية عشان النتخابات الجاية 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*وصول بعثة الزعيم بسلام الي عطبرة
*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*كل التوفيق لمريخ السعد
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*كروجر في عوجة مافي
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منصورين باذن الله 
تفويتة 
غايتو الله يستر من الفاتح البوست دا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

منصورين باذن الله 
تفويتة 
غايتو الله يستر من الفاتح البوست دا



 أأأأأأأأمين يااااااارب
رد تفويتة
يعني الناس دي كلها خايفة يعني ماندق صدرنا
أول مرة المباراه يكون باقي يوم واااحد ومافي زول يفتح البوست
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*بكرة أنت حاضر في أذهان اللاعبين

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*دا بوست ينزل تحت؟؟؟

فوق فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## تينا

*المباره صعبه والله الرجفه حاصله 
بس اتمني مقياس رختر 
ينتقل الي عطبر
قولو يارب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

المباره صعبه والله الرجفه حاصله 
بس اتمني مقياس رختر 
ينتقل الي عطبر
قولو يارب



 يااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*ان شاء منتصرين   
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*منتصرين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## محى الدين شاور

*منتصرين إن شاء الله وكراعنا خضراء عليكم
*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*نكون او لا نكون 
*

----------


## ياسر جبرالله

*عجب في مشكله مافي
*

----------


## الحارث

*نتمني النصر للذعيم
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*

المباراة منقولة على قناة قوون الرياضية
http://goansport.net/article/id/34690
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محى الدين شاور
					

منتصرين إن شاء الله وكراعنا خضراء عليكم



 اللهم ااااااااااامين
ومرحب بعائلة الصفوة الخلص
مرحباً بك محي الدين
*

----------


## قنوان

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
وجنبنا شر التحكيم
الحمد لله مع رمضان مافي تنجيم
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*منتصرين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## قنوان

*فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

ان شاء منتصرين   



 

دحين ما كترت المحلبية شوية ؟؟؟
كفاية هزة خفيفة . . .  تلاتة درجات على مقياس رختر . . . بس تلاتة نضيفة
*

----------


## الصادق

*(الحرب كر و جر ) بإذن الله نكرَهم بى هنا ونجرَهم بى هناك . ونحن أنصار الكرجرة  الما بنعرف الجرجرة والمشى لى ورا .
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					



المباراة منقولة على قناة قوون الرياضية
http://goansport.net/article/id/34690



 

مشكور الأخ غندور . . . بس على ما أعتقد أن قناة كون تنقل مباريات الأقاليم بالإتفاق مع التلفزيون القومي و الذي لم يوف بالتزامه مع نادي الأمل و بالتالي هناك شك في موافقة نادي الأمل على البث ما لم (يقبض)
*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*المهم الانتصار والنقل ملحوق واحسن نشوفة بايتة لان الرجفة حاصلة والبوست ده ذادها حبتين ...... الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*بأذن الواحد الاحد سيكون
النصر حليف المريخ 
وكل الأماني أن يتقبل جمهور الجلافيط المندس بين جماهير الأمل النتيجه بصدر رحب وأن لا يحدثوا
تفلتات امنيه كما عودونا
دائما في مبارياتنا بعطبره.‏
النصر لنا
النصر لنا‎ ‎
                        	*

----------


## الامين بكرى

*نتمنا التوفيق للمريخ ان شاءالله
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*منتصرين باذن الله 
والتحية للمتأهبين للذهاب لمؤازرة الزعيم
*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*هوووووووووى الكوره منقوله ولا .........


يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم :sm20:
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يارب كما نصرتنا في الخرطوم
انصرنا في عطبرة لتكتمل الفرحة
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

هوووووووووى الكوره منقوله ولا .........


يارب يا كريم انصر الزعيم :sm20:



والله بعد بهدلة انتخابات الليلة دي ناس قناة فووووووووول الله وربك يعلم
الناس ديل حشاهم محروق ماتوا ليهم عصفورين بحجر واحد

اللهم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بوست مبدع يستحق التحيه
*

----------


## dr-ahmed24

*بنهواك يا وهاج فى كل الظرووووووووووووووف
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أكتملت اجراءات نقل المباراة بواسطة قناة فوول الرياضية (رغم عنتريات رئيس نادي الأمل) وسيكون هناك استديو تحليلي قبل المباراة بين الشوطين وبعد نهايتة المباراة.
دعواتنا للأحمر الوهاج بالنصر اليوم وامنياتنا بأن تخرج مباراة نظيفة لعبا وسلوكا لاعبين وجمهور.

*

----------


## محمدطيب

*منصورين باذن الله 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*شكر السيد هاشم الزبير رئيس بعثة المريخ الي عطبرة المسئولين فى اتحاد عطبرة  وحكومة الولاية مشيراً الى ان الفرقة الحمراء حظيت باستقبال حار وقوبلت بحفاوة  كبيرة ،وقال الزبير: اعتقد ان علينا ان نرد الدين باداء راق داخل الملعب واضاف :  الامور تسير على نحو جيد والفريق تدرب امس على ملعب عطبرة واللاعبون اظهروا ارادة  وعزماً على كسب الجولة ، وذكر الزبير انهم يرغبون فى نقل المباراة وقال: جماهير  المريخ تريد مشاهدة فريقها ، لست ملماً بالتفاصيل ولا اعلم لماذا ترفض ادارة الامل  نقل المباراة ومن المفترض أن يثير هذه القضية فى الاجتماع الفنى التقليدي الذى عُقد فى الواحدة من ظهر  اليوم.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

* ذكر اللاعب هيثم مرابط لاعب وسط الفرقة الحمراء ان المريخ حاضر فنياً وبدنياً  لمواجهة اليوم وقال مرابط ان زملاءه حدثوه عن فريق الامل عطبرة وقال: علمت انه من  الفرق القوية التى تؤدى بروح قتالية عالية على ملعبها وان لديه جماهير تسانده بقوة  واضاف ذكر لى زملائى ان ارضية ملعب استاد عطبرة ليست جيدة ولكنى اعتقد اننا لاعبون  محترفون ويجب علينا ان نتأقلم مع كل الظروف وان نحقق هدفنا فى كل الاحوال ، واعتبر  مرابط ان الارضية السئية لن تمنع فريقه من تحقيق الفوز اليوم ، ونوه الى ان الاحمر  يخوض اللقاء بحماس كبير ومعنويات مرتفعة واكد على ان فريقه قادر على جلب النقاط  الثلاث بمشيئة الله.

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*جانب من عمود الكاتب الغير مسؤول
الرشيد علي عمر في عدد اليوم من دبيب البلد


احذروا العزل الكروي...!
 جماهير عطبرة تقاد الى مؤامرة  مكشوفة الدوافع...
 لقاء اليوم رتِّب له على أن يظهر جمهور عطبرة بانه متوحش  وبربري وقمة في الهمجية ولا يستحق أن يكون لديه فريقاً في المنافسة القومية...
  ولقاء اليوم يتم التربص بالجماهير العطبراوية لاجل ان تحرم مستقبلياً من أية مباراة  على ملعبها..
 وهي مؤامرة اشبه بعقوبة العزل الكروي...
 واذا وضعنا أن  الاتحاد القائم أو المرتقب هو صنيعة وصيفية اذن ما يريده الوصيفاب سيجدونه وبما  يحقق عندهم لذة القصاص وكما يشتهون..
 لذا نطالب من جماهير عطبرة توخي الحذر في  أية لحظة من لحظات المباراة..
 وجماهير الامل تحديداً عليها بنجوم  فريقها..
 نجوم الامل الذين كثر عنهم الحديث الآونة الاخيرة بانهم ضالعون في  التحايل على نتيجة المباراة وسرت الاشاعة الخبيثة بأن اللقاء محسوم قبل اكثر من  اسبوع...
 ونعتقد ان الساحة هنا في انتظار هؤلاء النجوم...
 الملعب اليوم  هو صكوك براءة هؤلاء النجوم مما اثير عنهم من حديث لا يشبه ادبيات فريق عريق يؤمه  جمهور عاشق ومعبر وقوي...
 اذا كانت هنالك ثورة قادمة على الوصيفاب فانها تكون  من مدخل الحرص على ان يؤدي اي نجم في الامل اللقاء بالمستوى الذي تعرفه  الجماهير...
 واقسى عقوبة تشفي غليل اهل الامل ورداً على ما تعرضوا اليه من  انتهاك قيم وتربص وضرب واوجاع هو ان يفقد الوصيف الثلاث نقاط...
 نعم ليس هنالك  أقسى من هذه العقوبة لذا لابد أن يكون الهدف الاستراتيجي لجماهير الامل ان تدفع  اولادها لكي يبرئوا انفسهم مما حاقهم من اتهامات وفي نفس الوقت تثأر لكرامة كيانها  بهزيمة الوصيفاب..
 وعندما نقول بأن عليهم الحذر لاننا نعرف جيداً أن البون  شاسع جداً ما بين الوصيف الهلكان ومستوى فهود عطبرة..
 وكلنا تابعنا كيف يتعذب  الدلاقين في اللعب امام الانداد علماً بأن نتيجة لقاء النيل غير واردة في الحسابات  لانكم تعرفون.. ونحن.. وغيرنا...
 والوصيف إن لم يكن يشعر بالخوف الشديد لما  هرب الى الامارات ليزيد الطين بللاً وهو يعود بنقطة وحيدة يتيمة الهوية ويهلل  اعلامه الكذوب لأجل تعادله امام فريق اكثر من حمام ميت وشبعان موت..
 والمدخل  لهزيمة الامل يأتي بحسابات خارج الملعب وهي ادانة جمهوره بالاعتداء بأية  طريقة...
 اي لن نستبعد ان ينحشر بعض الوصيفاب بين جماهير عطبرة للقيام بما  يؤدي الى اشعال الحريق في المجريات..
 او يتعمد نجوم الوصيف القيام باداء  الحركات الاستفزازية نحو جمهور الامل حتى تتم اثارتهم ويحدث الهياج وتتحول المباراة  الى حرب شعواء...
 فلا يعقل أبداً أن تردد المصادر الحمراء وبكل هذا الغباء أن  اللقاء حسم وبوافر من الاهداف علماً بأن الميقات لم يحن بعد..
 وأن يتحدث البعض  بتهكم واستفزاز أن الهم الان لقاء السوكرتا حي العرب لان موضوع الامل انتهى  خلاص..
 وهنا الرد وكما اسلفنا ينبغي أن يأتِ من طرف اخوة الفكي الذي لم يسلم  من الاتهامات ...
 وان كان الطاهر حماد صادقاً في الانتماء للامل لكان حضوراً  والاجتهاد لانها مباراة العمر بالنسبة لجماهير عطبرة والانتصار فيها يفرحها كثيراً  لأن له طعمه الخاص بالقصاص...
 نحذر جماهير عطبرة من الانسياق خلف التدبير  الاحمر لقيادة المباراة الى اجواء الشغب العام...
 ونحذر لاعبي الامل من مغبة  التقاعس لأن هذه المباراة لا تعترف بأية مؤثرات جانبية وليست لديها سوى نتيجة واحدة  وهي أن يظفر الامل بالثلاث نقاط..
 ونأمل بأن تكون شرطة المدينة على مستوى  الحدث تأميناً وحفاظاً على الاجواء وتفويجاً للجماهير واللاعبين قبل وبعد  المباراة..
 شدوا حيلكم ومبروك النقاط مقدماً ايتها الفهود القوية ومزيداً من  النزيف للوصيف الكحيان الضعيف..!

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*بدون تعليـــــــــــــــــق

اللهم إني صائم

*

----------


## ارخبيل

*مثل هذا الابله لا يخرسه الا الانتصار وبعدد وافر من الاهداف لاول مرة اقرا عمود لهذا الشماسى الحاقد المريض والمفصوم عفانا الله واللهم اغفر لنا
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

* اعوذ بالله من الخبث والخبائث
الرشيد وأمثاله يصمتون عند الحديث عن الشرف والأخلاق
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## alhawii

*منصورين على كل الحاقدين
                        	*

----------


## Wad Atbara

*مريخنا منتصر بأذن الله و عونه
*

----------


## Wad Atbara

* سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أستغفرك وأتوب إليك 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الكورة منقولة على قناة قون الساعة العاشرة
اللهم انصر الزعيم
 فوق فوق مريخنا فوق

*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* قلة  أدب ولا يوجد  وصف أفضل  من ذلك 

لهذا  الغير  رشيد 0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*خلونا فى  المهم هل  تأكد  نقل  المباراة  رغم  تهديدات

رئيس  الأمل  ؟  أرجو  الخبر  اليقين  ممن  يعلم  0
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*بالتوفيق لزعيم البلد منصورين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*بالتوفيق للزعيم 
واتمنى ان تكون سهره كرويه رائعه تسعد جماهير الاحمر الوهاج

تخريمه : هل تم التاكد من نقل المباراه؟؟
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*منتصرين ان شاء الله
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*[marq="3;right;1;scroll"] 
النصر للزعيم يارب ياكريم ببركه هذا الشهر العظيم
[/marq]
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اعوذ بالله من الخبث والخبائث
هذا سخفي مريض
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الهم انصر الزعيم يارب
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*والله ماعرفين التلفزه وين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الاستوديو بدأ الآن

http://goansport.tv/goan.html
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الان الا ستديو التحليل علي قناة فووووووول
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*http://goansport.tv/goan.html
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*نصرك يارب ............
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*يخوانا ادونا معلومات عن قناة فوول دي في الرسيفر
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*وما النصر الا من عند الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يخوانا قناه دوون 
لانها دون المستوي
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*مشكوريين معقوله يا صفوه تدونا الرد قبل السؤال بالغتو عديل كده
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الهم انصرالزعيم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*بس مصيبتنا بنفتحها 
عشان الحبيب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اللهم اجعله خير 
نقول بسم الله
اصلا حانفتح 
دوون
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يا رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 10 من الشوط الاول

النتيجة 0/0
*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*وين الكووووووووووره ياناس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا شباب شوفو لينا الإذاعة
مفروض المباراة تكون شغالة هسي
البث التلفزيوني لسا ما بدأ
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*منتصرون بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*مصعب الشايقي, Abobakr ramdan, acba77, محمد العليقي, محمدطيب, alhawii, مريخابي مووووت, aziz4545a, الغسينابي, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, بشارة, خالد نوري, حسن بشير, يوسف سالم, jafaros, mub25, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, ود كيلا


ياجماعه الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*هي الكوورة دي بتبداء الساعة كم
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*الاخبار يا حبايب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*لحدي اسع تعــــــــــادل 

0 /0
*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*والله ده لعب على الدقون بس
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا سلام يا افريكانو
خلينا في الصورة
لأنو التلفزيون لسا ما انتقلوا للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*تسلم يا افريكانو , فى انتظار قووووووووووون منك
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## المكاجر

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم نصراً مؤزرا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*اصابة رمزي حارس المريخ ويتلقي العلاج داخل الملعب

رمزي ينقذ المريخ من هدفين محققين
*

----------


## acba77

*يا اخوانا الكرة وين
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*تســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلم افركانو
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ارحمونا الحاصل شنو
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*الله يستر شكلها صعيبة علينا الليلة ,,, يااااااااااااااااارب التوفيق يااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*اللهم انصر المريخ نصراً مؤزراً
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يلا يافركانو افيدنا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله كريم بعد رضينا نعاين فيها مادايرين يجيبوا الكورة
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*منتصرون بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ديل بنضمو كتير مادايرين اتلفزو
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*والله انا مساكني رجفة مع السلامة نجيكم بعدين
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الدقيقة كم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*منتصرين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*افرحوا يا كروجراب
المريخ يلعب بدون لاعب ارتكاز
اين الشغيل لاسانا السعودى
اعتمدوا على قلق لغاية ما يضيعكم
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*يا رب التوفيق والنصر المؤزر اليوم
*

----------


## تينا

*قال ايه في عطل فني
لو كان ده الجلافيط
كان في عطل الفني
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*الدقيقة كم والمريخ لاعب كيف
افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الامل جاب هدف
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الامل يحرز الهدف الاول
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*قالوا هدف للامل 
ياساتر استر
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*افضل لاعب ارتكاز فى الفترة الاخيرة الشغيل
كروجر قعده كنب ويلعب بقلق فى الارتكاز
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ده علي حسب قناه دوون
اصلا بتشائم منها
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*الله يستر 
اللهم نصرك يا ألله
                        	*

----------


## الزيرو

*هدف أول للأمل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الرجفة حاصلة بس لو ما اطمناء اصلوا ماماشين من هنا
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب انصرنا
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*اسي تلقاه خطأ من رمزي
الزول دا انا حضرت كورة النيل منو خوووف
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ما في عطل فني ناس قوون قاصدنها
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*دى شنو البدايه الكعبه دى
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الشغيل لا يخرج من التشكيلة ووارغو بديل افضل من ان يلعب  من بداية المباراة
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*الاعصاب بايظه
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الله يستر ويارب نصرا عزيزا
                        	*

----------


## mub25

*مبروك يا كروجراب
الفريق بدون لاعب ارتكاز ودفاعه سفارى وطارق مختار
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ورونا لاعبين كيف
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*المريخ سيتعافى ويدرك التعادل وينتصر كمان انشاءالله
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*حسون احرز الهدف 
موفقين بإذن الله
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ومازالت حليمة في عادتها القديمة
حتى لو انتصرنا ما الفائدة مادام ان هناك اهداف تلج مرمانا
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*يا رب يا كريم انصر الزعيم
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*مع الذى يلعب به المدرب .................صبرا فان النصر قادم باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*منقوله في الاذاعه ولا
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*ألهم أنصر الزعيم

*

----------


## وليد رابح

*شنو الحكاية الحاصل شنو 
*

----------


## jafaros

*وين العجب يا أخوانا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*غايتو بس ...................
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*انا بكره نويدي الهليل دا كره
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*كدي ادو ربنا يوفقنا
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الصبر ياشباب المريخ منتصر باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*اللهم انصر الزعيم يارب 
*

----------


## alhawii

*العجب والنفطى ما لاعبين ليه ؟
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*ربنا يجيب العواقب سليمه
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يا اخوانا دي عوارض شنو دي
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*مافي جديد ياشباب؟؟؟
*

----------


## alhawii

*الهراراب دائما منتظرين الهدايا مننا ونحنا نديها ليهم فى طبق من دهب
اللهم أنصرنا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*قصت الهدف اليخش ده شنو 
الموضوع ده مفروض اتحله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*دعوااااااااتكم يا شباب
اللهم أنصر المريخ يا رب
آمين
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الدقيقة كم ..........................
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*النصــــــر آآآآآآآآآآآآآت إن شاء الله
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب يا كريم
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*لسة 
واحد /صفر
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*تانى رجعنا لعدم ثبات التشكيل لا الشغيل ولا النفطى  ولا العجب دايرين تغلبوا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*مافي حد يورينا الحاصل
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*كروجر دوماً يحسم المباريات في الشوط الثاني

*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 35 ومازال الامل متقدم بهدف
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصر المريخ
يا قادر يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*اللهم انا نسالك النصر يارب ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*عوووووووووووووووك افيدونا
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ديل شنو ديل دة عطل شنو ان شاء الله اخر عطل يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا أفريكانو
المستوى كيف عليك الله
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يارب النصر.....
*

----------


## الدسكو

*السعودي ..........
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم ببركة هذا الشهر نصرك المؤزر
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهم انصر المريخ
يا قادر يا كريييييييييييييييم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*عمق دفاع المريخ سبب كوارث المريخ
*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*اللهم انصر الزعيم 

*

----------


## تينا

*ده المدرب الفرحتو ليه
اوعه زول يتكلم
                        	*

----------


## ود كيلا

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*النصر قادم بإذن الله

*

----------


## africanu

*عكسية من قلق تمشي الكشافات
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*قناة قوون تضحك عليكم  ونستاهل اكثر من كده
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*مستوي طين في زفت لحدي اسع

خطوط متباعده اي كورة عكسية بتخلينا نخت يدنا في قلوبنا
*

----------


## كته

*يااااااااااااااااااااارب 
ياكريم
الدرون يارب
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

مستوي طين في زفت لحدي اسع

خطوط متباعده اي كورة عكسية بتخلينا نخت يدنا في قلوبنا



ربنا يستر 
يا رب نصرك
                        	*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*العطل الفني كان وين وقت نقلو مباراة الجلافيط في بوتسودان 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لسع واحد صفر.
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الحسنة الوحيدة في المريخ رمزي صالح لو ماهو كانت الكورة 3 للامل
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

ديل شنو ديل دة عطل شنو ان شاء الله اخر عطل يارب



انشاالله تتعطل ماتتصلح 
اسع لو كان عندنا قناه 
كنا اتعزبنا كده
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*الصبر و النصر قادم إن شاء الله

*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الله يكون في العون
أتمنى أن تكون هناك تغييرات ممتازة
وربنا ينصرنا إن شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*انشاء الله الفرج قريب طولوا بالكم لسع بدري 
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*اللهم سترك يارب
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*قلق يكثر من التمرير الخاطي
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نصرك يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يارب التعااادل ثم الهزيمة""
                        	*

----------


## كته

*معتصم جعفر نحسنا
من يوم ماجاء
كوره واحده مااتنقلت
*

----------


## waleed salih

*يا اخوانا وييييين الشغيل الزول دا كراعو لاحقة
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الصبر ياشباب الزعيم قادر علي التعويض باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*لاعبي الامل يلعبون بطريقة اللعب الضاغط

ولايتيحون فرصة للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

مستوي طين في زفت لحدي اسع

خطوط متباعده اي كورة عكسية بتخلينا نخت يدنا في قلوبنا



اخى افريكانو هل هذا التشكيل مناسب لهذه المباراة وانت تلعب خارج الارض
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

قناة قوون تضحك عليكم ونستاهل اكثر من كده



 هي اصلا مادايره تعمله واضحه
غلفت الموضوع بعطل
بعد كده نحن نقول ياالقومي يامادايرين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 43 والنتيجة 1 -صفر
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*ياربانصرنا
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*اسموعها مني المريخ حايغلب اتنين واحد
                        	*

----------


## الدسكو

*يا اخوانا موش هسه السعودي ده جاب قوون ول دي كورة بايته
غايتو تفتح قناة قوون في الانترنت كل مره تجيب ليك مباراة شكل

اول مره جابت لي الاستوديو التحليلي 
قطت عملت ري فرش جابت لي السعودي يحرز هدف من تمريرة للعجب بالكعب

اخر مره جابت مريخ هلال
هههههههههه

نسوي شنو هسه
                        	*

----------


## الظريف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا ساتر ...
يا رب ... نصرك ...
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*يا شباب الصبر  و الدعاء لا نملك غير ذلك

*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

اخى افريكانو هل هذا التشكيل مناسب لهذه المباراة وانت تلعب خارج الارض



 
لم نتوقع ان يبداء قلق
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب يارب يارب يارب يارب
انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*خمسة دقائق زمن اضافي
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

يارب التعااادل ثم الهزيمة""




التعادل ثم النصر ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*يديك العافية افريكانو
*

----------


## waleed salih

*احححححححححح
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*العجب يبداء في التسخين 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*التشكيلة يا افريكانو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*أتمنى أن تسعفنا اللياقة في الشوط الثاني
وربنا يدينا هدف في البداية عشان يشعل الحماس
آمين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*تشكيل غير سليم
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*دخول العجب والنفطي ح يغير0شكل المباراة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ده يانـــــــــاس مامستوي المريخ

وسط الملعب طين

دفاع سجم رماد

هجوم مـــــــــــافي عديل
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*ياشباب باقي شوط كااااااااااامل والمريخ فريق كبير وننتظر التعديل ومن ثم الفوز بإذن الله
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسألك النصر يا رب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

اسموعها مني المريخ حايغلب اتنين واحد



 انشالله تكون شغلت ابو كدايس
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يالطيف الطف بعبادك
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الزعيم منتصر باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*عشان احكى ليكم قصة قناة قوون يتلعب باعصابنا طبعا ذكر فى الاستديو بان النتيجة واحد صفر للامل وفجاة  انقطع الاستديو التحليلى وجاب مباراة سريعة طرفها المريخ والهلال وصاح المزيع قووووووووون الهدف الثانى انا متاكد كل من شاهد اللقطة ظن بان الامل احرزت الهدف الثانى
                        	*

----------


## mawia eriba

*اللهم إنا لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه, والله البيحصل لينا شئ ما عادي لكن نقول شنو غير لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

يا اخوانا وييييين الشغيل الزول دا كراعو لاحقة



أي ‏صدق ‏‏..‏ ‏إنشاء ‏الله ‏منتصرين
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*لاتستعجلوا النصر قادم
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*والله طارق مختار لاعب كارثة بمعني الكلمة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

التشكيلة يا افريكانو



 

(رمزي)

(طارق مختار ) (سفاري ) (نجم الدين) (موسي الزومة)

(مرابط) (قلق ) (مصعب) (راجي)

(مهدي بن ضيف الله) (وارغو)
*

----------


## طوكراوي

*من مباراة المريخ في الامارات 
عودة المريخ ممكنة

ولكن الله يستر بس
                        	*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*نتمني ان يتنفض المريخ كعادته في الشوط الثاني ويعدل النتيجه ويغلب كمان ،،

الصبر ثم الدعاء ،،

يا رب انصر المريخ 
*

----------


## husein eisa

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 78 (78 عضو و 0 ضيف) husein eisa, Abobakr ramdan, acba77, لاروخا, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, محمد الرفاعى, محمد العليقي, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, Alkisar, alreesha, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, ayman akoud, azzreem, المكاجر, الاستاذ, الدسكو, الزيرو, الســـكاب, الظريف, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, الطيب شاور, ابوعبير, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد خضر سوار, احمد عثمان, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, بحاري, تينا, بشارة, ezoo2t, hamdi73, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, حافظ النور, حبيب المريخ, حيدر, حسن بشير, يوسف سالم, jafaros, looly, majdi, mawia eriba, mub25, زى العجب, شيبا, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, RED PLANET, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, waleed salih, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, وائل, ود كيلا, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, كاريك نجم التكتيك, كته
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*انتهى الشوط الاول بفوز الامل 1/0 لللاعب حسون
*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ده يانـــــــــاس مامستوي المريخ

وسط الملعب طين

دفاع سجم رماد

هجوم مـــــــــــافي عديل



مفروض نكون اتعلمنا وتعودنا علي الطين
بكره بقولو ابراهومه فتح شارع النيل
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الحمد لله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*نهاية الشوط الاول
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نصرك المؤزر يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## كته

*الشوط انتهى
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*يارب
                                                             نصرك المموزر
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

عشان احكى ليكم قصة قناة قوون يتلعب باعصابنا طبعا ذكر فى الاستديو بان النتيجة واحد صفر للامل وفجاة  انقطع الاستديو التحليلى وجاب مباراة سريعة طرفها المريخ والهلال وصاح المزيع قووووووووون الهدف الثانى انا متاكد كل من شاهد اللقطة ظن بان الامل احرزت الهدف الثانى



والله مافهم اي حاجة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*كروجـــــر مافضل ليهو الا يدق الاعبين
*

----------


## صخر

*سترون مريخ  اخر في الشوط الثاني
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*
عزيزي افريكانو 

ياريت تضع لينا تحليل مجريات الشوط الاول 

وطريق اللعب 


*

----------


## RED PLANET

*ان شاء الله يرجع الشوط التاني المريخ البنعرفو
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يارب..............................................  ...................
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*أن شاء الله المريخ قادم فى الشوط الثانى....
*

----------


## ارخبيل

*الشغيل ومرابط والنفطى والعجب  صلا هذا تشكيل المريخ المفترض المدرب يبدا بيهم المباراة وكل المباريات السابقة كان النصر ياتى من هؤلاء الليلة خرمج وبالطريقة دى اقنعوا من المباراة
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*
وهل كروجر يدفع بالنفطي والشغيل وهنو في الشوط التاني


منتظرين افادات الاخ افريكانو 



*

----------


## africanu

*شوط للنسيـــــــــــان

اخ من طمـــــــــام البطن ده

جلافيط عطبــــــــــرة اخر فرحــــــــة

شغالين فينــــــــــــا (حلاة ابو نقطة حلاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتو)

*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة husein eisa
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 78 (78 عضو و 0 ضيف) husein eisa, abobakr ramdan, acba77, لاروخا, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, محمد الرفاعى, محمد العليقي, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, alkisar, alreesha, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, ayman akoud, azzreem, المكاجر, الاستاذ, الدسكو, الزيرو, الســـكاب, الظريف, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, الطيب شاور, ابوعبير, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد خضر سوار, احمد عثمان, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, بحاري, تينا, بشارة, ezoo2t, hamdi73, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, حافظ النور, حبيب المريخ, حيدر, حسن بشير, يوسف سالم, jafaros, looly, majdi, mawia eriba, mub25, زى العجب, شيبا, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, red planet, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, waleed salih, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, وائل, ود كيلا, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, كاريك نجم التكتيك, كته



 مع اللمه دي ماشاالله
قولو كلكم
يالطيف فوق المريخ
يالطيف تلطف بالمريخ
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*والله انا خايف يكون كروجر دا  داير يعمل الود شفت يلعب بالتشكيلة دي 
وفي الشوط التاني يدخل العجب النفطي وهنو ويفوز في شوط المدربين
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم انصرنا يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

انتهى الشوط الاول بفوز الامل 1/0 لللاعب حسون



وين أنت ياراجل .. أنشاء منتصرين.
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*الله المستعان 
المريخ قادر علي العودة باذن الله 
*

----------


## حيدر

*

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااه ثم اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 

الله يكون في عوننا


*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*دعواتكم يا شباب
بين الشوطين
بأن يكون النصر لنا
اللهم أنصر المريخ يا رب العالمين
آمين يا رب
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

شوط للنسيـــــــــــان

اخ من طمـــــــــام البطن ده

جلافيط عطبــــــــــرة اخر فرحــــــــة

شغالين فينــــــــــــا (حلاة ابو نقطة حلاآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآتو)



 قل للشامتين تقلو كما لقينا 
انشاالله
اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

مع اللمه دي ماشاالله
قولو كلكم
يالطيف فوق المريخ
يالطيف تلطف بالمريخ



هرشك .. يالطيف تلطف بي كبير البلد.
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حيدر
					

وهل كروجر يدفع بالنفطي والشغيل وهنو في الشوط التاني 

منتظرين افادات الاخ افريكانو  




يــــــــــاحيدر اخير الســــــــــكات

المريخ لاعب بس بي مهدي قدام ومهدي قاعد ساي

النص كاتلو قلق بالتمرير الخاطئ

طارق مختار وسفاري تقول لاعبين (حجلة)

وارغــــو (الله يصبرنا)

مرابط يعاني من سؤ ارضية ملعب عطبرة

الزومة (حكــــــــــومة بس علينا)

الحسنة الوحيدة رمزي صالح

وبعض الشئ حاج موت
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يـــالـــــطـــــيـــــــف ...
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*شوط اول للنسيان .. بأذن الله سوف ننتصر.
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الغسينابي
					

والله انا خايف يكون كروجر دا داير يعمل الود شفت يلعب بالتشكيلة دي 
وفي الشوط التاني يدخل العجب النفطي وهنو ويفوز في شوط المدربين



المهم ثم الاهم ان ننتصر وبس
ونسكت الشمات
ليس كيف بل نقاط وكفي
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

سترون مريخ  اخر في الشوط الثاني




إن شاء الله
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*ليس بيدنا إلا الدعاء بألنصر
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*هنــــــــــو الان يقوم بعمليــــــــة الاحمـــــــــاء

(الباعوضــــــــة طلعت عينــــــــــــا)
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					

ليس بيدنا إلا الدعاء بألنصر
اللهم أنصر المريخ
اللهم أنصر المريخ




يا قادر يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*يا رب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محي الدين طه أحمد

*نفس تشكيلة المباراة اللعبت مباراة النيل في الشوط الأول مع وجود تعديل طفيف دخول طارق مختار مكان بله جابر ( الموقف ) ورغو مكان النفطي . 
بإذن الله الزعيم سيعود في الشوط الثاني ويغلب الطاولة على الأمل وجلافيط عطبرة 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يــــــــــاحيدر اخير الســــــــــكات

المريخ لاعب بس بي مهدي قدام ومهدي قاعد ساي

النص كاتلو قلق بالتمرير الخاطئ

طارق مختار وسفاري تقول لاعبين (حجلة)

وارغــــو (الله يصبرنا)

مرابط يعاني من سؤ ارضية ملعب عطبرة

الزومة (حكــــــــــومة بس علينا)

الحسنة الوحيدة رمزي صالح

وبعض الشئ حاج موت



الشوط الثاني سوف يكون علي صفيح ساخن .. وبعون الله المريخ يتعااادل ثم ينتصر .
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*منصووووورين بإذن الله 
شيلو الصبر وبطلو الجرســــة 
الاملاب حايتكندكوا وحايتغلبوا 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

هنــــــــــو الان يقوم بعمليــــــــة الاحمـــــــــاء

(الباعوضــــــــة طلعت عينــــــــــــا)




الباعوضة ولا حسون ؟؟

اصبر
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف
يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف
يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف
يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*نصرك يا رب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محي الدين طه أحمد
					

نفس تشكيلة المباراة اللعبت مباراة النيل في الشوط الأول مع وجود تعديل طفيف دخول طارق مختار مكان بله جابر ( الموقف ) ورغو مكان النفطي . 
بإذن الله الزعيم سيعود في الشوط الثاني ويغلب الطاولة على الأمل وجلافيط عطبرة 



أنشا الله .. فرحانين فرح جلافيط عطبرة .. ربك اجيب العواقب سليمة.
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد الحسن

*&feature=related
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*نتمنى الحزر من الاندفاع
الهجومي بدون تأمين الخلف المطلع زيتنا دايما
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*منصووووورين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الباعوضة ولا حسون ؟؟

اصبر



 
الله لاوراك يارد

الابتـــــــــوب داير ليهو منشات عشان الباعوضة
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*يالطيف الطف بنا

اللهم انا نسالك ان تنصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## الوطن الغالي

*نصرك يا رب
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف
يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف
يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف
يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف يالطيف



العفو والتخيف .. والفوز للزعيم.
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*اللهم يا واحد يا احد ياصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن لك كفوء احد يا من لك الاسم الاعظم الذي ما سالت به الا اجبت انصر المريخ نصر عزيز مقتدر فانهم لا يعجزوك اولست القائل : (  {وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ }البقرة186
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*الباعوضة هينة يا عزيزى  بس دايرين قون والثانى عشان نشوف ناس قوون الشمات ديل حيعملوا شنو
*

----------


## africanu

*تغير حارس الامل شلبي بمحمد ادم

بدايـــــــــــــة الشوط الثاني
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ودرمضان كيف الاخبار ... دعواتك معانا.
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*انطلاقة الشوط التاني
                        	*

----------


## احمد محمد الحسن

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MZh5_oor4s&feature=related
*

----------


## ود كيلا

*اللهم انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر المريخ
اللهم انصر المريخ   اللهم انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*بسم الله بداية الشوط الثاني ... يلا
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*نصرك يارب امييين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*بسم الله وعلى بركة الله
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*نصرك ياااااااااااارب
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*اللهم انصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يارب قووون من قولة تيت عشان اقرب جلفوط هنا اطير فيه جوز زي جوز بلة جابر
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*يا كريم يارب
*

----------


## جاميكا

*اللهم يا واحد يا احد ياصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد  ولم يكن لك كفوء احد يا من لك الاسم الاعظم الذي ما سالت به الا اجبت انصر  المريخ نصر عزيز مقتدر فانهم لا يعجزوك اولست القائل : (  {وَإِذَا  سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ  إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَرْشُدُونَ }
*

----------


## azzreem

*منتصرين انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*التغيرات كيف يا افريكانو؟
في زول دخل؟
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الغريبـــــــــة الكميرات موجودة في الميدان

وانتو تقولوا الكورة مامنقولة
*

----------


## waleed salih

*انتو الناس الناقلة الكورة دي مالها تعبانة كدا
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ ... اللهم انصر المريخ
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تغييرات فى الفريقين
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نصرك يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*التشكيلة ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*دخول النفطى وخروج قلق
*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا افريكانو
في مهندس قال
الصورة ما اترفعت لي ناس قون
يعني قناة قون منتظرين الإشارة من عطبرة
بس الخلل وين الله أعلم
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نسالك النصر المؤزر يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الغريبـــــــــة الكميرات موجودة في الميدان

وانتو تقولوا الكورة مامنقولة



ناس قوون المرض ديل لو عارفين بنطلع الشوط الاول مغلوبين كان نقلوها من قبل ما تبدأ
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي مووووت
					

التغيرات كيف يا افريكانو؟
في زول دخل؟



 
النفطي وهنــــــــــو
                        	*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
أنصر المريخ....

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*يارب نصرك.
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الغريبـــــــــة الكميرات موجودة في الميدان

وانتو تقولوا الكورة مامنقولة



  هؤلاء الحاقدين والمأجورين والمرتشين كان هدفهم عدم دخول جمهور المريخ او السفر للمباراة بحجة ان المباراة منقولة وهى اصلا غير منقولة
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللم نصرك .......اللهم نصرك ......اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*دخول هنو بديلا للزومة

خروج شلبى لاعب الامل مصابا
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*نصرك يالله نصرك يا الله
*

----------


## africanu

*ماذال المريخ متباعد الخطوط

كورة هايصة ساي

لاطعم لا رائحة

الله يصبرنا
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهم أنصر الزعيم يارب
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*الله نصرك يا رب
يا الله درووووووووون
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دخول النفطي وهنو.
                        	*

----------


## najma

*اللهم اني اسالك النصر
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الله سترنـــــــــا ساي

تهديفة للامل تعلوا العارضة

طارق مختار قاعد ساي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا رب التعاااااادل
ثم النصر
يا كريم يا لطيف
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دربكه وعدم تركيز...
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*يا رب تنصرنا
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 13 من الشوط الاول

وخالفة للامل مع خط 18

طارق مختار 

الله يستر
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نصرك يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ركنية بعد اصتدام الكرة بسفاري
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*تخرج لركنية
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ماشاء الله يارمزي 

رمزي ينقذ هديفة
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*اللهم سترك يا ألله
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*وين العجب ياناس
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*مشكور افريكانو لكن صلحها معانا شوية 
معقولة ولاهجمة واحدة ماعندنا ؟؟
*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

الله سترنـــــــــا ساي

تهديفة للامل تعلوا العارضة

طارق مختار قاعد ساي



ليه ما يرجع مصعب مكان طارق ويتخارج
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*يستلم رمزى
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ركنية بعد اصتدام الكرة بسفاري



سترك يارب .........
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خارج الملعب ضربة زاوية .
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم لا تشمت الاعداء فينا يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*سفاري يجلط في كورة وربنا ستر من حسون للمرة التانية
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*يحلنا الله
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 97 (97 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
الطيب شاور, Abobakr ramdan, ABU AHMED, مامون, acba77, مايقومابي, لاروخا, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, محمد الرفاعى, محمد العليقي, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, Alkisar, alreesha, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, ayman akoud, azzreem, bakri2010, Boshkash, المكاجر, الاستاذ, البرنسيسه, الدسكو, الزيرو, الســـكاب, الظريف, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, ابومحمد البركة, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, احمد خضر سوار, احمد عثمان, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, اندرنا, تينا, بشارة, ezoo2t, بكري الخواض, hamdi73, husein eisa, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حبيب المريخ, حيدر, حريري, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, يوسف سالم, jafaros, looly, majdi, mawia eriba, mub25, Mudather taj elsir, najma, زى العجب, شيبا, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, osman, RED PLANET, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عوض الزين, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, وائل, ود البقعة, ود كيلا, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, كاريك نجم التكتيك, كته  
لمة في الحرم 
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*وارغو يسدد يستلم محمد ادم حارس الامل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب شاور
					

مشكور افريكانو لكن صلحها معانا شوية 
معقولة ولاهجمة واحدة ماعندنا ؟؟



كورة واحدة لوارغو واخير عدمـــــــــا

في يد الحارس
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## ابوعبير

*الله يا لطيف الطف
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 21 والنتيجة ماتذال 1 -صفر
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*ربع ساعة من الشوط الثانى
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*يارب يامعين
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نصرك يا رب يا كريم.......اللهم نصرك يا رب يا كريم.......
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

النفطي وهنــــــــــو









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب شاور
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 97 (97 عضو و 0 ضيف)  
الطيب شاور, abobakr ramdan, abu ahmed, مامون, acba77, مايقومابي, لاروخا, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, محمد الرفاعى, محمد العليقي, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, alkisar, alreesha, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, ayman akoud, azzreem, bakri2010, boshkash, المكاجر, الاستاذ, البرنسيسه, الدسكو, الزيرو, الســـكاب, الظريف, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, ابومحمد البركة, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, احمد خضر سوار, احمد عثمان, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, اندرنا, تينا, بشارة, ezoo2t, بكري الخواض, hamdi73, husein eisa, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حبيب المريخ, حيدر, حريري, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, يوسف سالم, jafaros, looly, majdi, mawia eriba, mub25, mudather taj elsir, najma, زى العجب, شيبا, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, osman, red planet, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عوض الزين, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, وائل, ود البقعة, ود كيلا, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, كاريك نجم التكتيك, كته  
لمة في الحرم 



آمين يارب .. وانصرنا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يااااااااااااااااارب
يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*العجب يعاود الاحمــــــاء من تاني
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*الكورة منقولة علي الهلالية104 بصوت واحد جلفوط
*

----------


## ودحسن

*يا لطيف الزمن ماشي بسرعة ربنا يوفق الزعيم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*راسية للامل ربنـــــــــا سترنـــــــــا
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*المرابط دة تقيل انا ما عارف بلعبوا ليه 
*

----------


## ودالبكي

*اللهم نصرك ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## najma

*في رابط اذاعة لو أمكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

اللهم انا لا نسالك رد القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فيه

اللهم انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

العجب يعاود الاحمــــــاء من تاني



معقولة بس دا بيخلوه برة
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*خندقه من جانت الامل.
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الدقيقه كم ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* اللهم نصرك ياكريم
*

----------


## africanu

*الامل يمسك بزمام المبارة

وتهديفة ثانية تمر جوار المرمي الجنوبي
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*نصر قريب باذن الله 
*

----------


## حسن بشير

*لاعبي المريخ يمارسوا
هوايتهم في عدم ثبات المستوى يوم في السما
ويوم في اسفل سافلين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 25 والمريخ ماذال كمــــــــا هو
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*ربنا انصر المريخ يارب
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*اللهم نصرك ياكريم
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يارب سترك ...
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نصرك يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*يا قدر مالك معاما صبحت اكتر من زميل
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن بشير
					

لاعبي المريخ يمارسوا
هوايتهم في عدم ثبات المستوى يوم في السما
ويوم في اسفل سافلين



عدم ثبات التشكيل مشكلة وتانى رجعنا لعهد كاربونى
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

في رابط اذاعة لو أمكن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



Sportsfm104.net
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*لاعبى المريخ والاستهتار 
اصبحت سمة ملازمة ليهم
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحمد لله علي كل حال
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم نصرك.......اللهم نصرك .......اللهم نصرك
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*الله ينصر المريخ اليوم وبكرة وكل يوم
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*سترك ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*

----------


## حيدر

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*هاه ايش الحاصل ياشباب بشرو
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*طارق حامد, abdelrhman, Abobakr ramdan, ABU AHMED, مامون, acba77, مايقومابي, لاروخا, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, africanu*, محمد الرفاعى, محمد العليقي, محمد حسن حامد, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1*, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, Alkisar, alreesha, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, ayman akoud, azzreem, bakri2010, Boshkash, المكاجر, الاستاذ, البرنسيسه, الدسكو, الزيرو, الســـكاب, الظريف, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, الطيب شاور, ابومحمد البركة, ابوعبير, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, احمد خضر سوار, احمد عثمان, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, اندرنا, تينا, بدوري, بشارة, ezoo2t, بكري الخواض, farandakas, hamdi73, husein eisa, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حبيب المريخ, حيدر, حريري, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, يوسف سالم, jafaros, looly, majdi, mawia eriba, mub25, Mudather taj elsir, najma, سارق الفرح, زى العجب, شيبا, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, osman, RED PLANET, riyad saad, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عوض الله ابراهيم, عوض الزين, waleed salih, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, نادر عبدون, نادرالداني, وائل, ود البقعة+, ود كيلا, ودحسن, طوكراوي, كاريك نجم التكتيك, كته 

يارب لاتخيب امل هؤلاء
*

----------


## africanu

*سبت سجـــــــم الرماد ده 

شغال فينا تسلل ساي

دخول العجب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

عدم ثبات التشكيل مشكلة وتانى رجعنا لعهد كاربونى



مشكلة كبيرة جدا .. واتمني ان تزول بسرعة .. اللهم النصر.
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*رمزي الله يخليك لينـــــــــا

من تاني يبعد كورة للركنية
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*2- صفر

الامل عطبرة
                        	*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*المريخ لم ياتى حتى اللحظة باى هجمة خطيرة
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*الله اكبببببببببببببببببر العجب دخل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*http://www.mugrn.net/radio/sportsfm104.html
*

----------


## بشارة

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 104 (104 عضو و 0 ضيف) 		 	 	 		 			بشارة, abdelrhman, Abobakr ramdan, ABU AHMED, مامون, acba77, مايقومابي, لاروخا, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, محمد الرفاعى, محمد العليقي, محمد حسن حامد, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, Alkisar, alreesha, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, ayman akoud, azzreem, bakri2010, Boshkash, المكاجر, الاستاذ, البرنسيسه, الدسكو, الزيرو, الســـكاب, الظريف, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, الطيب شاور, ابومحمد البركة, ابوعبير, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد جبريل, احمد خضر سوار, احمد عثمان, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, اندرنا, تينا, ezoo2t, بكري الخواض, farandakas, hamdi73, husein eisa, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حبيب المريخ, حيدر, حريري, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, يوسف سالم, jafaros, looly, majdi, mawia eriba, mub25, Mudather taj elsir, najma, سارق الفرح, زى العجب, شيبا, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, osman, RED PLANET, riyad saad, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عوض الله ابراهيم, عوض الزين, waleed salih, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, وائل, ود البقعة, ود كيلا, ودحسن, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, كاريك نجم التكتيك, كته
*

----------


## africanu

*دفـــــــــــاع قاعد يتفرج

اخخخخخخ يامغصتي
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*يا افريكانو بتكتل ليك زول ياخ خليك في حصرياتك دي بس اختي لينا النقل
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*يا جماعة وقت الامور وقفت 
وين الحلول الفردية 
جيش بتاع محترفين ما قادرين يعملو فارق
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*اليوم الحظ مافي 
نقتنع بالفشل
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*يشهد الله انا لو في محل كروجر ادي سفاري وطارق ديل كفوف
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء
ولكن نسألك اللطف فيه
                        	*

----------


## alajabalajeeb

*لا حول ولاقوة الاَ بالله ... يعني لو ماكان حارسنا رمزي كانت حتكون نتيجة كارثية ... الله يلهمنا الصبر .
*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*هل صحيح   ان الامل احرز الثانى؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*الغريبه كل فرق السجم بتاعت الممتاز أسد علي المريخ وللجلافيط نعامه ،،

مسأله غريبه وتحييييييييييييييييييير 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

2- صفر

الامل عطبرة



 لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

عدم ثبات التشكيل مشكلة وتانى رجعنا لعهد كاربونى









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

سبت سجـــــــم الرماد ده 

شغال فينا تسلل ساي

دخول العجب



[QUOTE=طارق حامد;164322]طارق حامد, abdelrhman, Abobakr ramdan, ABU AHMED, مامون, acba77, مايقومابي, لاروخا, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, africanu*, محمد الرفاعى, محمد العليقي, محمد حسن حامد, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1*, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, Alkisar, alreesha, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, ayman akoud, azzreem, bakri2010, Boshkash, المكاجر, الاستاذ, البرنسيسه, الدسكو, الزيرو, الســـكاب, الظريف, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, الطيب شاور, ابومحمد البركة, ابوعبير, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, احمد خضر سوار, احمد عثمان, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, اندرنا, تينا, بدوري, بشارة, ezoo2t, بكري الخواض, farandakas, hamdi73, husein eisa, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حبيب المريخ, حيدر, حريري, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, يوسف سالم, jafaros, looly, majdi, mawia eriba, mub25, Mudather taj elsir, najma, سارق الفرح, زى العجب, شيبا, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, osman, RED PLANET, riyad saad, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عوض الله ابراهيم, عوض الزين, waleed salih, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, نادر عبدون, نادرالداني, وائل, ود البقعة+, ود كيلا, ودحسن, طوكراوي, كاريك نجم التكتيك, كته 
‏ ‏
قووون هدف ثاني في الدقيقة 30
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## حسن بدري

*معليش يا مريخ
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*قنعنا من كتيرا فيها
دا الدايرنو الجلافيط
نشيل ونديهم في الهدايا
                        	*

----------


## كته

*انشاء الله
2/2
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*[quote=عثمان خالد عثمان;164343]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

طارق حامد, abdelrhman, abobakr ramdan, abu ahmed, مامون, acba77, مايقومابي, لاروخا, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, أبو علي, africanu*, محمد الرفاعى, محمد العليقي, محمد حسن حامد, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, ميدو1*, alajabalajeeb, alamal, alhawii, alkisar, alreesha, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, ayman akoud, azzreem, bakri2010, boshkash, المكاجر, الاستاذ, البرنسيسه, الدسكو, الزيرو, الســـكاب, الظريف, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, الطيب شاور, ابومحمد البركة, ابوعبير, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, احمد خضر سوار, احمد عثمان, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, اياس على عبد الرحمن على, ارخبيل, اندرنا, تينا, بدوري, بشارة, ezoo2t, بكري الخواض, farandakas, hamdi73, husein eisa, ibrahim s, خالد سليمان طه, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حبيب المريخ, حيدر, حريري, حسن بدري, حسن بشير, يوسف سالم, jafaros, looly, majdi, mawia eriba, mub25, mudather taj elsir, najma, سارق الفرح, زى العجب, شيبا, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, osman, red planet, riyad saad, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عوض الله ابراهيم, عوض الزين, waleed salih, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, نادر عبدون, نادرالداني, وائل, ود البقعة+, ود كيلا, ودحسن, طوكراوي, كاريك نجم التكتيك, كته 
‏ ‏
قووون هدف ثاني في الدقيقة 30



ومالك فرحان كدا ؟؟
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*كدة خلصت خلاص ربنا يعوضنا فيكم يا لعيبة ورق
*

----------


## alhawii

*المزيع دا صرخ بطريقه هستيريه رشاشه وهم
الله يكون فى عوننا
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*يا الله احييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
 استغفر الله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مخالفة 
الكورة تقدم الامل بهدفين


يارب التعادل
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*ديل لعيبة يا ناس  
الا بس ربك يعين
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة waleed salih
					

يا افريكانو بتكتل ليك زول ياخ خليك في حصرياتك دي بس اختي لينا النقل



 
خلاص افريكانو السبب

شوف المرض ديل بعملوا فينا في شنو

مسافر في شهر رمضان وفاطر في الطريق

والباعوض هردني

وانت تقول لي بتكتل ليك زول
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*الله يعينك يا افريكانو ياخوى
والله يقوى اعصابك اكتر من كدى
ديل وهم سجم لايستحقون التشجيع ولا المؤازره
دائما ما يتلاعبون بأعصابنا والله اتضح العيب
مافى الاجهزه الفنيه فى اللعيبه الوهم
دا حداشر الدورى الاطيش الا شويه
وقبلها الاتحاد المهدد بالهبوط 
ياعالم ارحمونا ياخ 
ابطال طلعنا بيش
كوفندراليه الميته دى طلعنا بيس
الممتاز طلعنا بيش ولو ما جينا التالت 
والكاس الجيعانين العدمانين مابدوه اها
نسوى شنو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مرضتونا 
اداره هشه لاتعرف تتعامل مع الاعبين
راجع ولو انتصر الزعيم برضو راجع


*

----------


## طوكراوي

*والله دي مصيبة كبيرة
                        	*

----------


## نادر عبدون

*أشطبوهم كلهم ديل والله غير يجيبوا الضغط والسكري ماعندهم شئ 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*[quote=red planet;164348]





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

ومالك فرحان كدا ؟؟



والله جاني مغص ...
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 35 من الشوط الثاني وماذال الحال يغني عن السؤال

2-صفر
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*التوبة يا ناس أنا تاني ما بتابع كورة علي المنبر
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*العيب فى اللاعبيين وليس المدربيين
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*لا حولة ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

والله دي مصيبة كبيرة



ربنا اعينا عليها .. غلبنا الحيلة.
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*الله اعين وربنا اعوض علينا

عدم مسئوليه
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الله يكون في عونا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي مووووت

*يا رب
تحصل معجزة
يا لطيييييييييف
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*نحن قدر ما نقول الجماعة ديل أتصلحوا و مستواهم أتحسن نلقى نفسنا رجعنا للمربع الأول الله يكون فى عونا .
*

----------


## ودحسن

*هو كروجر قاعد ينظر مالوا كل يوم بتشكيلة
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*عظم الله اجرك اخ / افريكانو وجزاك عنا الف خير 
ده حال الدنيا 
نثمن مجهوداتكم بكل تاكيد 
*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصعب الشايقي
					

العيب فى اللاعبيين وليس المدربيين



 معلوم..........................ربنا يصلح الحال
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*???,?????????
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*قلنا ليكم ديل اشباح اشباه لعيبة وبرضو جارين وراهم وبتشجعوهم احسن حاجة الواحد يمشي ينوم قبل ما ينفجر فيني عرق 
*

----------


## عوض الزين

*دا نهاية الدلع ، لو كانوا جاعوا زي لاعبي الهليل كانوا لعبوا كويس عشان ياخدوا حقوقهم ، ديل شبعوا لين التخمة وما محتاجين
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*نعيب الزمان وعيب في ....... وما لزماننه عيب ..........
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي مووووت
					

يا رب
تحصل معجزة
يا لطيييييييييف



آمين ... لكن ماظنيت مع ناس الامل ديل ...
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*طارق مختار سجم خسمو تقيل ... والمرابط تقيل جدا واثبت انة يلعب في الصحف فقط
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*[quote=خالد كشـول;164341]الغريبه كل فرق السجم بتاعت الممتاز أسد علي المريخ وللجلافيط نعامه ،،

مسأله غريبه وتحييييييييييييييييييير 

[/quot

الاخ خالد التشكيل الذى بدا به المباراة خاطئ وعلينا ان نعترف بذلك كيف وانت لاعب خارج ارضك تلعب بارتكاز واحد نحنا جوه استادنا لعبنا بارتكازين اين الشغيل صاحب النزعات الدفاعية والبشيل الدفاع كلو
                        	*

----------


## najma

*والله دي مشكلة كبيرة
                        	*

----------


## حسن بشير

*معليش يا شباب
هارد لنا وربنا يصبرنا
على لاعبينا ديل
قدر ما نقول بكره يتصلحوا يزيدوا الطين بله
اللهم صبرنا عليهم
اللهم صبرنا عليهم
                        	*

----------


## عوض الزين

*الدوري باي باي زمل ، الله ينتقم منهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل جابولنا الضغط
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الزين
					

دا نهاية الدلع ، لو كانوا جاعوا زي لاعبي الهليل كانوا لعبوا كويس عشان ياخدوا حقوقهم ، ديل شبعوا لين التخمة وما محتاجين



 واخر الدلع رحلة لي دبي 
*

----------


## محمدطيب

*حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
يالطيف الطف
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الزين
					

دا نهاية الدلع ، لو كانوا جاعوا زي لاعبي الهليل كانوا لعبوا كويس عشان ياخدوا حقوقهم ، ديل شبعوا لين التخمة وما محتاجين



التشكيل الذى بدا المباراة خاطئ اللاعبون ليس لهم اى ذنب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابوعبير
					

نعيب الزمان وعيب في ....... وما لزماننه عيب ..........



سوي لاعبينا اصحاب المستويات المتذبذبه ..استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*يعني نقنع من كتيرا فيها

واشماتة الرشاشات
                        	*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*اللهم اصلح حال المريخ يا رب يا كريم
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 39 وماذال الامل متقدم بهدفين دون مقابل
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الليلة السحور مسخ لينا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

التشكيل الذى بدا المباراة خاطئ اللاعبون ليس لهم اى ذنب



لايمكن ان نحمل العبء كله للمدرب..اخي
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*خلاص يا أخوانا 
يعني مغلوبين أمشي وين أنا من الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*اللهم نسال اللطف فيه 
*

----------


## yassirali66

*استر يارب ....استر يارب ....استر يارب ....
*

----------


## hamdi73

*أنا ماشى أنوم فقدت الأمل فى التعادل أللهم عفوك و رضاك يا رب .
*

----------


## africanu

*تـــــــــــاني نرجع ونقـــــــــول

لاعبين المريخ سبب بلاوي المريخ

ديل لاعبين اسع تقول غالبين

يندسو من الكورة
                        	*

----------


## ودحسن

*شكلها حتنتهي علي كدا يا كروجر جابوك تكحله عميتا
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*انتوا القاعدين ليها شنو امشوا نوموا
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ااااااااااااااااااااااه يابطني ...
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*لا تشكيلة ولا مدرب ولا غيرو 
المشكلة تكون في الزردية
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*لا اله الا الله     اللهم لا نسالك رد  القضاء ولكن نسالك اللطف فينا 
*

----------


## africanu

*وارغو والنحس

هدف مضمون يضيع
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*هههههههههههههه
قاعدين نتمغص اكتر واكتر
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*والله لانصبر عليهم ولاهم يحزنون
كلنا فى الهم سوا الجمهور دلع 
لعيبه الورق ... والاداره متساهله
يا اخوانا الناس دى بتهدر طاقتها ولياقتها 
فى اشياء تافهه والجرى فى السراب والملزات والمتعه
وناسى انو بياخد خمه قروش من نادى ريادى وجماهيرى
وزى افريكانو ده مخلى شغلو واهلو وساكى سراب
دى مهزله ياخ 
حداشر الدورى يغلب الزعيم 2/0 والله نحن نستاهل


*

----------


## africanu

*الدقيقة 42 والحال كما هو
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*الكووووووورة غالب ومغلوب . يوم ليك ويوم عليك ..
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

لايمكن ان نحمل العبء كله للمدرب..اخي



والله احنا المساله دي غلبتنا عديل
*

----------


## jafaros

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآه يا أفريكانو قول حاجة
                        	*

----------


## aziz4545a

*كرهونا الكوره . اللهم اني صائم
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*ياناس شيلو الصبر الكورة غالب ومغلوب والدورى لسه ما انتهى
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*وارغووو يضيع ..
                        	*

----------


## حيدر

*استغفر الله العظيم

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*مامشكلة ياشباب
المهم نغلب الهلال عندي وبس
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

والله لانصبر عليهم ولاهم يحزنون
كلنا فى الهم سوا الجمهور دلع 
لعيبه الورق ... والاداره متساهله
يا اخوانا الناس دى بتهدر طاقتها ولياقتها 
فى اشياء تافهه والجرى فى السراب والملزات والمتعه
وناسى انو بياخد خمه قروش من نادى ريادى وجماهيرى
وزى افريكانو ده مخلى شغلو واهلو وساكى سراب
دى مهزله ياخ 
حداشر الدورى يغلب الزعيم 2/0 والله نحن نستاهل




نحمد الله ياكشه

نركب التحدي ده والمغصة خليها تكتلنـــــــــا

الشافني اسحرته في الطريق ماكضب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

ياناس شيلو الصبر الكورة غالب ومغلوب والدورى لسه ما انتهى



ماأظنيت .... الدوري أنتهي.
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*صحيح الجايات اكثر من الرايحات والدوري طويل 
نعالج السلبيات والله غالب 
*

----------


## jafaros

*الجلافيط دي فرصة ما بضيعوها تاني
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

تـــــــــــاني نرجع ونقـــــــــول

لاعبين المريخ سبب بلاوي المريخ

ديل لاعبين اسع تقول غالبين

يندسو من الكورة



والله الكلام كمل ..........
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*تمااااااااااس والدقيقة 45
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*الدقيقة 45 
والليييييييييييييييييييلا
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*ركنية للمريخ .. والدفاع يخلص
                        	*

----------


## بشارة

*الحمد لله الذي لا يحمد على مكروهٍ سواه

*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*ياربي اكتب شنو؟!!!!!!!
*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*نتيجة غير متوقعة وكابوس عديل كده 
الله يستر من حالك الايام 
في كل الاحوال نتيجتا مع الهلال هي المعبر لنيل البطولة 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مخالفه مع عبدالرحمن .. وبطاقة صفراء.ل سفاري
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

ياناس شيلو الصبر الكورة غالب ومغلوب والدورى لسه ما انتهى



اللهم الهمنا الصبر....لكننا  خرجنا خارج دائره غالب ومغلوب بقينا مغلوبين بس
*

----------


## najma

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

مامشكلة ياشباب
المهم نغلب الهلال عندي وبس



 تغلب كيف باللاعبين ديل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*عوض الله ابراهيم, abdelrhman, Abobakr ramdan, ABU AHMED, مامون, acba77, مايقومابي, لاروخا, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, محمد الرفاعى, محمد العليقي, محمد حسن حامد, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, alamal, alhawii, Alkisar, alreesha, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, ayman akoud, azzreem, مهدي محمد عبد الماجد, bakri2010, Boshkash, المايسترو سكسك, المنصوري2008, المكاجر, الاستاذ, الدسكو, الشائب, الزيرو, الســـكاب, العاصفه الحمراء, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, الطيب شاور, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابومحمد البركة, ابوعبير, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, احمد خضر سوار, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, ارخبيل, dawzna, تينا, بشارة, ezoo2t, بكري الخواض, farandakas, hamdi73, husein eisa, ibrahim s, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حبيب المريخ, حيدر, حريري, حسن بدري, يوسف سالم, jafaros, majdi, mawia eriba, mub25, Mudather taj elsir, najma, سارق الفرح, شيبا, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, osman, RED PLANET, riyad saad, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالغفاراحمدحامد, عوض الزين, waleed salih, yassirali66, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, وائل يوسف, ود البقعة, ود كيلا, ودحسن, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, كاريك نجم التكتيك, كته, كدكول, كشه الدولى 

ربنا يوفقنا في المباريات الجاية
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يا أخوانا قولوا لي أودي وشي وين من البجم المعاي في البيت ديل
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحمد لله ......................
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصوري2008
					

ياربي اكتب شنو؟!!!!!!!



انا عارف ... اكتب اي حاجة.
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة najma
					

تغلب كيف باللاعبين ديل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!



اسألني دبل..........
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب شاور
					

نتيجة غير متوقعة وكابوس عديل كده 
الله يستر من حالك الايام 
في كل الاحوال نتيجتا مع الهلال هي المعبر لنيل البطولة 




بي حالنا دا حنجي مباراة الهلال مدردقين
لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*6دقائق وقت بدل ضائع.
                        	*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*شكرا لك افريكانو على مدنا بالنتيجة والحيقيةده حال الكورة وربنا يصلح حال المريخ
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*6 دقايق وقت بدل ضائع
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*انا اريد وانت تريد والله يفعل مايريد


حسبنا  الله ونعم الوكيل
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*عاد دا كلام ... ومخالفة للأمل
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصوري2008
					

ياربي اكتب شنو؟!!!!!!!



ها ها ها ها ها ها
والله ده اظرف تعليق
*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصوري2008
					

ياربي اكتب شنو؟!!!!!!!



قدر الله وما شاء الله فعل 
*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 102 (102 عضو و 0 ضيف) المنصوري2008, abdelrhman, Abobakr ramdan, ABU AHMED, مامون, acba77, مايقومابي, لاروخا, مانديلا-89, مبارك علي حسين, محمد الرفاعى, محمد العليقي, محمد حسن حامد, محمدطيب, محي الدين طه أحمد, alamal, alhawii, Alkisar, alreesha, مريخابي مووووت, مصعب الشايقي, ayman akoud, azzreem, مهدي محمد عبد الماجد, bakri2010, Boshkash, المايسترو سكسك, المكاجر, الاستاذ, الدسكو, الشائب, الزيرو, العاصفه الحمراء, الغسينابي, الوليد سعيد مصطفى, الوطن الغالي, ابومحمد البركة, ابوعبير, احمد محمد الحسن, احمد الحلفاوى, احمد جبريل, احمد خضر سوار, احمد عتيق, احمدحلفا, احمر لون الدم, ارخبيل, dawzna, بشارة, ezoo2t, بكري الخواض, farandakas, hamdi73, husein eisa, ibrahim s, خالد نوري, خالد كشـول, جاميكا, حافظ النور, حبيب المريخ, حيدر, حريري, حسن بدري, majdi, mawia eriba, mub25, Mudather taj elsir, najma, سارق الفرح, شيبا, سيداحمد ابراهيم سيداحمد, صخر, osman, RED PLANET, riyad saad, Shihab Karrar, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عاطف عوض, عثمان خالد عثمان, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالغفاراحمدحامد, عوض الله ابراهيم, عوض الزين, waleed salih, yassirali66, ziyada, zoal, وليد رابح, نادرالداني, وائل يوسف, ود البقعة, ود كيلا, ودحسن, نصرالدين أحمد علي, طارق حامد, طوكراوي, كاريك نجم التكتيك, كته, كدكول, كشه الدولى

ذنبكم شنو؟؟ الله يجازي الكان السبب
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طوكراوي
					

مامشكلة ياشباب
المهم نغلب الهلال عندي وبس



 يا حبيب كلامك دا قولو لي زول ما عندو حديدة
بس الله يلزمنا الصبر
والله انا لاعبين المريخ ديل بقيت ما بثق فيهم
                        	*

----------


## عوض الزين

*حسع بعد دا رمضان السجم بيعيد المباراة للشماتة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

شكرا لك افريكانو على مدنا بالنتيجة والحيقيةده حال الكورة وربنا يصلح حال المريخ



آمين ياود احمد ... لازم نرضي بالواقع .. أول هزيمة في الدورة الثانية ..
                        	*

----------


## Shihab Karrar

*إجتماع هام

بعد هذه النتيجة، ارجو زيارتنا في الرابط اعلاه
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*ومشيناها خطا كتبت علينا 
ومن كتبت عليه خطا مشاها
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*تاتي الرياح بما لا يشتهي الصفن ( السفن )
والما بقتلك بقويك 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الزين
					

حسع بعد دا رمضان السجم بيعيد المباراة للشماتة



بعيدها كل يوم دا اكبر جلفوط .. قوون كجتها كجة عدوك.
                        	*

----------


## ziyada

*حيرتونا والله   ,,,,ده اكبر اخصائي ما يقدر يشخص لينا الحاصل ده
*

----------


## najma

*انتهت ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

ها ها ها ها ها ها
والله ده اظرف تعليق



 
والله انت احسن زول قادر تضحك يا ابو اليسر

شكرا لي انا الخليتك تضحك في الليلة السجم دي
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*دقيقة وااااااااااحده فقط وتنتهي المهزلة
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ziyada
					

حيرتونا والله   ,,,,ده اكبر اخصائي ما يقدر يشخص لينا الحاصل ده



كرونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*اااااااانتهاء المباراة الله لا كسب قناة قون
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصوري2008
					

والله انت احسن زول قادر تضحك يا ابو اليسر

شكرا لي انا الخليتك تضحك في الليلة السجم دي



عاد شن نسو.......
*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*..............
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*الحمد لله ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
                        	*

----------


## najma

*الللاعبين ديل قدرنا نمشي منو ويييييييييييييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*تصبحون علي وطن 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصوري2008
					

والله انت احسن زول قادر تضحك يا ابو اليسر

شكرا لي انا الخليتك تضحك في الليلة السجم دي



اعمل شنو ؟.؟..؟ اخير ... الحمد لله انتهيت كده.
                        	*

----------


## عوض الله ابراهيم

*الجلافيط كثرو في البوست يلا يا ادارة ورونا شغلكم ..
                        	*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

عاد شن نسو.......



لحن وغناء عاصم البنا 


الله يعينا ويصبرنا أخي ،،

مسخو علينا اليوم كلووووووووووووووووو
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وليد رابح
					

تصبحون علي وطن 



.
تصبح علي خير ... وعلي وطن .. انسي وعيش
                        	*

----------


## الطيب شاور

*خيرها في غيرها
*

----------


## ميدو1

*تشكراتنا  بقدر  حزننا  على الخسارة الى صاحب  المجهود الكبير  فى ربطنا  مباشرة مع موقع المباراة 
افريكانو   ....  وكان الله فى عون جماهير  المريخ  وهى  فى كل  يوم ترى ما  يحدث  للمريخ من لاعبيه 
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الله ابراهيم
					

الجلافيط كثرو في البوست يلا يا ادارة ورونا شغلكم ..



ان بعد الظن اثما ..
                        	*

----------


## عوض الزين

*ديل عايزين شطب جماعي لأنهم شبعوا من المال السائب ، الله ينتقم منهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل ، الواحد فيهم كان بيحلم بسيكل وراكب برادو
                        	*

----------


## najma

*ربنا يصلح حالنا ان شاء الله
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميدو1
					

تشكراتنا  بقدر  حزننا  على الخسارة الى صاحب  المجهود الكبير  فى ربطنا  مباشرة مع موقع المباراة 
افريكانو   ....  وكان الله فى عون جماهير  المريخ  وهى  فى كل  يوم ترى ما  يحدث  للمريخ من لاعبيه 



يستحق اكثرمن الشكر ... صاحب الحصريات افريكانو .. اديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*وبكرة كمان لما الهلال يفوز المغصة الجد جد
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*ده الكلام القلتو من زمان 
الدنيا عدمت من كروجر
حواء لم تلد مدربين
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عوض الزين
					

ديل عايزين شطب جماعي لأنهم شبعوا من المال السائب ، الله ينتقم منهم في هذا الشهر الفضيل ، الواحد فيهم كان بيحلم بسيكل وراكب برادو



مالهذه الدرجة ياعوض .. الهزيمة شئ وارد ... وعلينا تقبل الواقع.
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

ده الكلام القلتو من زمان 
الدنيا عدمت من كروجر
حواء لم تلد مدربين



كروجر الاختيار الافضل .. وهو يتحمل جزء من عبء الهزيمة ..!
                        	*

----------


## Mudather taj elsir

*و الله احترنا و حار دليلنا 
استغفر الله العظيم
                        	*

----------


## المنصوري2008

*يكفينا فخراً أننا نعشق المريخ مهزوماً
من منا لايتألم لهزيمة الزعيم
من منا لايتمنى الفوز لمعشوقنا
لكن... الفوز والهزيمة متلازمان
اذا انتصرت فإنك ستفرح ولكن حتماً هناك مهزوماً يتألم
فاليفرح مشجعوا الامل بالفوز المستحق
وليهلل الجلافيط لهزيمة المتصدر
سيبقى المريخ شامخاً في العلالي يسعد عشاقه دوماً بإنتصاراته
ويهب الوصفاء الفرحة تارة بكبواته
                        	*

----------


## Mudather taj elsir

*يله تصبحوا على خير لا عشاء و لا سحور كمان 
و المشكلة يوم بكرة 
بكرة شنو ياخ ديل من هسه شغالين تلفونات و رسائل
الله يجازى الكان السبب
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*نهواه في كل الظروف 
فوق مريخنا فوق
فوق مريخنا فوق
فوق مريخنا فوق 
سيظل المريخ يجري مجري0الدم في عروقنا 
سيظل المريخ قامة لن يطالها الاقزام
سيظل المريخ الرقم الصعب في تاريخ الكورة السودانية
سيظل المريخ هو المريخ
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*  فالنترك النحيب  والبكاء الذين لا طائل  منهما  ونبحث  جديا عن اسباب تدهور  الفريق  من مباراة لاخرى ....  ولنترك الهلال و نتفرغ  لمريخنا ....  
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المنصوري2008
					

يكفينا فخراً أننا نعشق المريخ مهزوماً
من منا لايتألم لهزيمة الزعيم
من منا لايتمنى الفوز لمعشوقنا
لكن... الفوز والهزيمة متلازمان
اذا انتصرت فإنك ستفرح ولكن حتماً هناك مهزوماً يتألم
فاليفرح مشجعوا الامل بالفوز المستحق
وليهلل الجلافيط لهزيمة المتصدر
سيبقى المريخ شامخاً في العلالي يسعد عشاقه دوماً بإنتصاراته
ويهب الوصفاء الفرحة تارة بكبواته



ما تخدرونا يالحبيب طواااااااااااالى 
مغلوبين ياخ 
حالنا مابسر 
والله لانهواه مهزوما على الاطلاق
دا الجاب الكفاوى والبلاوى
وليه مانكون غالبين طوالى 
الناقص شنو؟؟؟؟
قروش تراب
استاد عالمى
مدربين بالدولار
محترفين بالدولار
فى زول شكى فلس
 دا الدلع المارق روحنا



اها بعد تهواه من كل الانجازات طيش 
تفرح متين ؟؟؟!!!
عالم جنها تخدير 

*

----------


## africanu

*هوووووووي بنعرف الكورة نصر وهزيمة

بس ديــــــــــل مرض مرض

الله يمرضــــــــكم 

احمــــدوا الله انكم ماشفتم الكورة

جلافيط عطبرة عاملين لينا سيرة

دي حالة
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صخر
					

نهواه في كل الظروف 
فوق مريخنا فوق
فوق مريخنا فوق
فوق مريخنا فوق 
سيظل المريخ يجري مجري0الدم في عروقنا 
سيظل المريخ قامة لن يطالها الاقزام
سيظل المريخ الرقم الصعب في تاريخ الكورة السودانية
سيظل المريخ هو المريخ



دا سبب النكسه ياصخر 
شوفوا غيروا 
دا كلام شعراء الله ما مؤيده
دى شعارات جوفاء
 
*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*دي الناقصه صداره وانتهت
                        	*

----------


## نادر عبدون

*كلامك مضبوط
  نرجو أن يتم بحث الداء لكي يتم له الدواء

*

----------


## صخر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

دا سبب النكسه ياصخر 
شوفوا غيروا 
دا كلام شعراء الله ما مؤيده
دى شعارات جوفاء
 



الحبيب كشه تحياتي
ماهو الحل برائك لي الوضع الحالي
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*نهواك في كل الظروف 
دا اصلو حال كرة القدم
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نادر عبدون
					

كلامك مضبوط
  نرجو أن يتم بحث الداء لكي يتم له الدواء




نتمني للزعيم الرفعه في المباراه القادمه........
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمدطيب
					

نهواك في كل الظروف 
دا اصلو حال كرة القدم



كلام×محلو.................
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) جواندي*, حبيب الزعيم, ودالعاص
*

----------

